# What do you guys invest in?



## metagross (Sep 3, 2021)

What do you guys invest in? Anything special? 
Or just the usual All-World ETFs, etc.? 

I am looking for new ways to invest money, so I can moneymaxx.


----------



## evap0 (Sep 3, 2021)

S&P 500 or rope


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 3, 2021)

My looks


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 3, 2021)

I have nothing to invest but if I did, it would be surgery of course


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Sep 3, 2021)

My penislossus


----------



## metagross (Sep 3, 2021)

Bewusst said:


> I have nothing to invest but if I did, it would be surgery of course


I mean to make money. If you have money, you can get surgery.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 3, 2021)

metagross said:


> I mean to make money. If you have money, you can get surgery.


?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Sep 3, 2021)

Ethereum


----------



## BearBoy (Sep 3, 2021)

Myself


----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2021)

I invest in bitconnect


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 3, 2021)

germanlooks said:


> My looks


#metoo.

BEST, returns on investment EVER!

I recall a woman saying; whom took out a loan at 19 orso to get breast implants. That this was the smartest thing she ever done; it payed back many folds she said. Whe was in the intertainment sector though, so there looks matter more. But now thinking about it, she might had never went anywhere in that entertainment sector, if she didn't have that nicely filled rack.

For the rest.
I'm in crypto's. From shitcoins like Mochiswap to solid cryptos like ethereum.


----------



## metagross (Sep 3, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ethereum





eduardkoopman said:


> #metoo.
> 
> BEST, returns on investment EVER!
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm invested in ETH aswell with a small amount.
And I get investing in your looks. That is great and all, but you have to get money FIRST, before you can invest in looks. You can't get 10,000$ out of nowhere. 

So we really need to moneymaxx first if we aren't rich.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 3, 2021)

metagross said:


> Yeah, I'm invested in ETH aswell with a small amount.
> And I get investing in your looks. That is great and all, but you have to get money FIRST, before you can invest in looks. You can't get 10,000$ out of nowhere.
> 
> So we really need to moneymaxx first if we aren't rich.


Just wage slave for a couple of months while investing


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 3, 2021)

@subhuman incel


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Sep 3, 2021)

ADA,BTC,DOGE,SHIBA,XRP

and a whole load of shitcoins


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @subhuman incel


hi


----------



## TheTrueAlphaMale (Sep 3, 2021)

just Invested in xrp, expecting it to go up anytime soon


----------



## eduardkoopman (Sep 3, 2021)

metagross said:


> Yeah, I'm invested in ETH aswell with a small amount.
> And I get investing in your looks. That is great and all, but you have to get money FIRST, before you can invest in looks. You can't get 10,000$ out of nowhere.
> 
> So we really need to moneymaxx first if we aren't rich.


true that.

imo.
the best money maxxing, with money.
is stuff, where you excercise as much as possible control over it.
And that's the case, when you you buy something where your skill and time can add value. With stocks and crypto, the control is limited; unless ne is a master at identifying mogger stocks/crypto and time it well.

Some people, are really good at bargaining. So they can make good money trading stuff, with their money.
Some people are good at pimping stuff and selling it. So they can buy stuff that looks ugly, and pimp it and seel it well as vintage pimped cool thing.
Some people are good at fixing things; so they can buy broken lawnmower, fix it with their techinical skill and sell it well.

Above examples. The returns on the money put in (not accounting for time); is much better than with stocks, trading. Plus one has more control usually; since ons skill makes the difference instead of just relying on 

I suck at trading irl stuff. because i'm to agreeable, to compromise like. Need to be a disagreeable personality usually for to be good at that.


----------



## Nad (Sep 3, 2021)

50% BTC 40% ETH 10% random stuff like DOGE

hoping for the best tbh


----------



## ALP (Sep 3, 2021)

My brain
My skills
My network 
Books(%97 Pdf)

Etc.

None of them requires money.


----------



## Chinacurry (Sep 3, 2021)

30% across ETFs, including thematics, 20% in 10 stocks with a reasonably large $ in each (I count big rice tech BATJ as one stock, and 9 others), rest in around 80 small growth stocks but less than £500 in each, few properties at high yields with low LTVs (not smart normally but lowers the currency risk), a bunch of watches, Jordans, figurines, and then cryptos.

Cryptos are 20 BTC, 15 Eth, 15 xrp, 20 ADA, rest on shitcoins like Link, poly, doge, shib, vechain, crap like that


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 3, 2021)

ALP said:


> My brain
> My skills
> My network
> Books(%97 Pdf)
> ...


Jfl @ people purchasing (e-) books

Literally every book can easily be read online free on https://pt.b-ok.cc/


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Sep 3, 2021)

metagross said:


> What do you guys invest in? Anything special?
> Or just the usual All-World ETFs, etc.?
> 
> I am looking for new ways to invest money, so I can moneymaxx.


A very large computer screen. I feel much more productive, can read better and its great for movies and games.


----------



## ETO (Sep 3, 2021)

1 month+ long SPY calls, guaranteed money that shit never drops for longer than a week or two unless another covid hits again


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 3, 2021)

Most part into All World ETF. Some in ADA and XRP


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 3, 2021)

Precious metals


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 3, 2021)

rick and morty funko pops


----------



## metagross (Sep 4, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> true that.
> 
> imo.
> the best money maxxing, with money.
> ...


I get exactly what you mean, it's pretty similar for me. 
I make some pretty good money investing in different kinds of things. 
And I thought about maybe offering some of my friends to invest their money aswell, then I can get a little cut of the earnings, since I am very good.

But ultimately decided against it, because I am really not good at trading or selling stuff to people. I am unconvincing I feel like and it's tiring to me. (I'm a lazy person in general)


----------



## Ryan (Sep 4, 2021)

metagross said:


> What do you guys invest in? Anything special?
> Or just the usual All-World ETFs, etc.?
> 
> I am looking for new ways to invest money, so I can moneymaxx.


Tell some ways if u found any


----------



## metagross (Sep 4, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Tell some ways if u found any


One is my secret, I won't share, 

But other than that I invest in different things, like World-ETF, with 70% All-World and 30% Emerging Markets. 
I am also buying some dividend stocks; I know they're not that well liked, but I personally enjoy getting money (even when it's only small amounts) every month or so. 

Also have some money in different cryptos, like ETH, BTC, etc. the usual stuff.


----------



## iamgoingtomakeit (Sep 5, 2021)

Invest in MINA, reminder that you shall become rich if you listen to me mark my words...


----------



## jackieboy21 (Sep 8, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Ethereum


Based chad


----------



## Deleted member 14264 (Sep 8, 2021)

Just invest in forex and binary options dude, easy millionaire tier ascension


----------



## TrestIsBest (Sep 8, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Jfl @ people purchasing (e-) books
> 
> Literally every book can easily be read online free on https://pt.b-ok.cc/


Cheers. I used library genesis before but it's a pain in the ass website to use


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 8, 2021)

metagross said:


> What do you guys invest in? Anything special?
> Or just the usual All-World ETFs, etc.?
> 
> I am looking for new ways to invest money, so I can moneymaxx.


For me it’ll be All-World ETFs for most part, a smaller amount I’d invest in individual stocks and crypto. 

Idk what advice to give you tbh. Your investment strategy heavily relies on your goals and time horizon


----------

